# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Проблемы агиографии Прабхупады. Нандагопал Дас

## Валентин Шеховцов

Прабхупада (1896-1977) - великий проповедник идей бхакти (любви к Богу), плодовитый экзегет, общественный деятель и святой. Среди его достижений: создание конфедерации храмов, монастырей и сельскохозяйственных общин; перевод и комментирование таких наиважнейших осевых текстов как «Бхагавад-гита», «Бхагавата-пурана», «Иша-упанишада»; тысячи учеников и доброжелателей; создание мощнейшей религиозной организации, преуспевающей и развивающейся поныне. 

Однако, как отмечают исследователи и, в первую очередь, последователи самого Прабхупады: «Самое важное из того, что Шрила Прабхупада оставил людям, - это его книги» ( 1, с. 840). Исследованию литературного наследия Прабхупады и его метода зкзегезы посвящен ряд других наших статей («Феноменология экзегезы у Прабхупады», «Интенция и икономия комментариев Бхактиведанты», «Герменевтические принципы комментариев Прабхупады на “Бхагавад-гиту”», «“Гита” в традиции гаудия» и др.).

Здесь же нам хотелось сосредоточиться на проблемах биографии и даже агиографии Прабхупады, ибо то, что его подвижническая жизнь была образцом святости мало у кого вызывает сомнения. Более того, ведь именно жизненные принципы, «логика жизни» святого позволяет намного глубже понять и его литературное наследие, и экзегетические основания его трудов. Как отметил М. Хайдеггер, намереваясь «живописать» философию Ницше: «Однако никакое разъяснение не должно довольствоваться тем, что извлечет суть дела из текста» (6, с. 14). Помимо изучения текстов нам крайне важно обращать внимание на биографию автора, философа, религиозного деятеля. 

Ключи к пониманию его текстов зачастую хранятся именно там. Для начала необходимо разобраться с самим наполнением понятия «агиография», в соответствии с которым мы поведем дальнейшее исследование. «Понятие “агиография” имеет два значения - широкое и узкое. В широком смысле слова агиографическими являются те произведения, которые написаны, по словам Х.М. Лопарева, “в память, похвалу и честь святых”. В узком смысле слова агиография - это особый литературный жанр... обладающий рядом характерных черт...

К агиографии Лопарев относит даже произведения литургические - песнопения и каноны» (3, с. 9). Итак, в самом общем виде мы можем выделить три смысловых среза понятия «агиография», начнем с конца:
1) литургическая агиографическая форма; 
2) агиография как жанр; 
3) агиография как послание, призванное запечатлеть в веках жизнь и достижения святого. 

Литургическая агиографическая форма в религиозно-философской традиции гаудия, в которой возрос гений Прабхупады, существует вполне определенная литургическая форма, целью которой является фиксация основных вех биографии и деяний святого. 

Это т.н. сучака-киртаны. Как пишет один из замечательнейших исследователей гаудийских житий О.Б.Л. Капур: «Источники, из которых черпались материалы для данных биографий, достаточно надежны. Один из таких наиважнейших источников - это разрозненные записи, находимые в форме сучака-киртанов. 

Сучака-киртаны являются общими изложениями жизни святых, записанные их последователями в виде стихов на бенгали для того, чтобы воспевать их согласно гаудия-вайшнавской традиции во время празднований дней их ухода, ежегодно» (7, р. ХУШ). Близки к сучака-киртанам по смыслу т.н. тиробхава-бхаджаны, также поющиеся в дни ухода святых. Попытки создать что-либо, что напоминало бы сучака-киртаны Прабхупады, делались и продолжают совершаться, но подобные формы так и не приобрели достаточной популярности среди его последователей. 

Наиболее характерные образцы подобного важного творчества: «Прабхупада-дева-аштака» Кушакратхи дасы и «Прахупада-махимамрита» Маханидхи Свами.  Гораздо большее хождение в среде последователей Прабхупады приобрели «Прабхупада-пранати» и «Шри Гуру-Бандана». Первая из них состоит всего из двух санскритских стихов, данных самим Прабхупадой, ею предваряется буквально каждая иная молитва, храмовая служба и даже изучение Священного Писания. 

Ее основное содержание - величание Прабхупады как представителя Кришны и своего духовного учителя, а также подчеркивание двух основных моментов его проповеди: распространение учения Чайтаньи (гаура-вани), основателя традиции гаудия; и полемика с представителями двух школ-оппонентов, таких как веданта Шанкарачарьи (нирвишеша-вада) и буддизм Нагарджуны (шунья-вада). Второй текст изначально не был посвящен Прабхупаде, его автор - известный гаудийский святой Нароттам дас Тхакур (XVI B.), написавший его во славу своего гуру - Локанатхи Госвами. 

Однако широкий смысл данного песнопения-подношения позволил последователям Прабхупады адресовать его самому Прабхупаде, и теперь «Шри Гуру-вандана» и сопровождающее ее поклонение Прабхупаде стало обязательным элементом каждой утренней службы. 

Агиография как жанр. Жанровая стилистика житий Прабхупады, несмотря на довольно-таки непродолжительное время, прошедшее со дня его ухода из мира, достаточно пестра. 

Среди них можно выделить следующие основные формы: житие-интервью, житие-дневник, житие-воспоминание.  Первое официальное шести томное житие Прабхупады «Прабхупада-лиламрита», написанное его ближайшим учеником Сатсварупой дасом Госвами, открыло целый агиографический жанр. Им стало интервью. В подобном же ключе выполнены книги о Прабхупаде «Радха-дамодара-виласа», «По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады» и многие другие. Для сравнения здесь можно вспомнить житие-диалог св. Иоанна Златоуста у Палладия.

Становится уместным даже предположить его в качестве зачаточной формы жития-интервью, но задачи у диалогического типа, конечно, несколько иные. Кроме того, естественно, что в современных условиях информационного общества процесс интервьюирования представляется намного более легким и, возможно, актуальным.  Монументальный многотомный труд другого близкого ученика Прабхупады - Харишаури даса «Трансцендентный дневник» представляет собой иную житийную форму - дневник. 

Конечно, такого рода опусы встречаются реже, ибо предполагают непреложное ведение дневниковых записей в прошлом. Особую ценность в данном отношении представляет собой «Дневник: последние дни Прабхупады» Тамал Кришны Госвами, запечатлевший последние месяцы пребывания святого на земле. Последняя из выделенных нами жанровых форм - воспоминание встречается гораздо чаще, особенно в наши дни, когда многие ученики Прабхупады осознали всю важность фиксации тех событий, участниками которых они были. Абсолютная пальма первенства здесь также принадлежит Сатсварупе дасу Госвами с его четырех томными «Медитациями на Прабхупаду» и подобными произведениями. 

Не менее важными нужно считать «В чем сложность?» Шрутакирти даса, «Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде» Бхактивикаши Свами и др. 

Агиография как послание. Данный срез агиографии, несомненно, является наиболее глубоким и малоизученным, многие его моменты только предстоит прояснить. В нем всегда смешиваются историчность и чудесность, и порой исследователю очень трудно отделить реальный образ святого от чудесного. 

В христианской греческой традиции ему примерно соответствует житие-энкомий (энкомий - «восхваление»). В отношении Прабхупады, однако, историчность явно преобладает, так как при некотором достаточном наличии свершенных им «чудес», «осияний» его тела неземным светом и т.д., главными достижениями Прабхупады все же считаются его литературные труды, способность преображать и объединять людей, сила его сострадания как проповедника, но отнюдь не чудотворение, пророчества, делание знамений, исцеления и т.п. 

В рамках данного небольшого исследования не совсем уместно делать тщательный анализ событий жизни Прабхупады, поэтому мы ограничимся лишь некоторыми методологическими подходами, предложенными в отношении «логики» его жизни. Простейшую историческую методологию своей жизни одобрил сам Прабхупада в 1975 году. Согласно ей главнейшие знаковые события жизни Прабхупады неизменно оказывались в промежутке из одиннадцати лет: встреча с духовным учителем (1922), принятие посвящения (1933), начало литературной деятельности (1944), принятие отречения (1955), создание религиозной организации (1966). Когда у Прабхупады спросили о том, что произойдет в 1977 году, он ответил: «Возможно, это будет конец». Так и случилось (4, с. 117). 161

Следующий образчик методологии, который можно назвать богословским, был предложен исследователем творчества Прабхупады Дж. Франком Кенни. B его статье «А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами, B роли гуру и аватары» (2). В центре него - попытка сделать богословскую оценку личности Прабхупады, но также в исторической перспективе. Кенни делит проповедническую биографию Прабхупады на три периода, каждому из которых соответствует вполне определенный богословский образ Прабхупады: 

1. Начальный период ( 1966-1967) - Прабхупада выступает в качестве свами, т.е. одного из многих приезжих индийских учителей, пытающихся освоиться на новой территории, он основывает организацию и строит теплые отношения с немногочисленными учениками. 

2. Организационный период (1968-1970) - Прабхупада, по мнению Кенни, становится полноправным гуру, хотя, скорее, подошел бы предложенный самим Прабхупадой традиционный титул - ачарья (точнее, самстхапака-ачарья - «ачарья-основатель»). Его организация растет, как и число учеников, отношения со многими из них становятся формально организованными, благоговейными. Теперь он для них - не просто один из учителей, а представитель Бога. 

3. Миссионерский период ( 1971-1977) - время триумфа Прабхупады. Кенни утверждает, что тысячи учеников и сотни открытых храмов, грандиозный успех его литературной и общественной деятельности, позволяет величать его аватарой (точнее, шакти-авеша-аватарой - «воплощением, наделенным энергией Божества»), т.е. тем, кто непосредственно уполномочен Богом вести заблудшее человечество к духовному процветанию. В Священных Писаниях и трудах учителей прошлого («Брахма-ваиварта-пурана», «Чайтанья-мангала» и др.) находятся пророчества о приходе Прабхупады B мир, и доказывается соответствие этих пророчеств его личности.

Необходимо отметить, что последний момент является явно дискуссионным, ибо сам Прабхупада никогда не называл себя аватарой и, напротив, в некоторых событиях показал резкое неприятие идеи отождествления его с Богом. Дискуссия ведется и поныне и вряд ли будет скоро разрешена. 

Наконец, еще один методологический срез личности Прабхупады, который можно назвать герменевтическим, по причине наличия в нем четкого истолковательного момента, касающегося степени восприятия глубины личности Прабхупады, был предложен уже не раз упоминавшимся Сатсварупой дасом Госвами. 

В своих «Медитациях на Прабхупаду» он выделяет четыре «уровня осознания Прабхупады» (5, с. 21) или четыре основных гериеневтических «слепка» образа Прабхупады, иерархически выстроенных по восходящему принципу: 

1. «Иллюзорный Прабхупада» - неверный образ Прабхупады, эксплуатируемый теми, кто хотел бы оправдать свои заблуждения с помощью его авторитета. Классический пример - цитирование, вырванное из контекста. 

2. «Официальный Прабхупада» - Прабхупада как объект храмовых служб, официальных церемоний и т.п. Такой образ необходим, но за механическим церемониалом легко потерять саму личность и настроение учителя. 

3. «Исторический Прабхупада» - образ, точно соответствующий реальной личности, ее поступкам и характеру. Однако и такой образ, при всем его «соответствии» не может быть полон - в нем не проявлен мистический компонент, идея посредничества, заступничества Прабхупады за всех людей перед Богом. Это то, что отчетливо выражено в последнем образе. 

4. «Всепроникающий Прабхупада» - Прабхупада, пришедший, чтобы достучаться до сердца каждого человека вне зависимости от его цвета кожи, пола, возраста, места и времени проживания. Такой Прабхупада непосредственно соединяет людей с Богом и ведет их на пути к Нему. Итак, мы можем констатировать, что исследование наследия и личности Прабхупады, хотя только начинается, но уже имеет обильный «полевой» материал, который прирастает буквально день ото дня. 

Не последнее, а, возможно, даже ключевое место занимают здесь проблемы его агиографии, которую можно интерпретировать в трех смыслах. Литургический срез агиографии представлен в таких величаниях Прабхупады как «Прабхупада-пранати» и «Шри Гуру-вандана». Жанровый срез житийного творчества о Прабхупаде чрезвычайно насыщен, и его основными формами являются: житие-интервью, житие-дневник, житие-воспоминание.

Последний наиболее широкий агиографический срез связан непосредственно с описанием жизненного пути святого и его осмысления. В отношении Прабхупады мы выделяем здесь также три момента: исторический, позволяющий хронологически «исчислить» жизнь Прабхупады; богословский, работающий на теологическое понимание роли Прабхупады; герменевтический, предполагающий различную глубину постижения личности Прабхупады. Все сказанное позволяет утверждать, что своим появлением и трудами Прабхупада оказал не только великую услугу человечеству, но и, возможно, спровоцировал появление особой отрасли индологии Прабхупадоведения. 

Библиография: 
1. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, А.Ч. Бхагавад-гита как она есть А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада; пер. с англ. - изд. 3-е. - М.: TheBhaktivedantaBookTrust, 2009. - 1008 с. 
2. Дж. Франк Кенни. А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами, в роли гуру и аватары // Хари Шаури дас. Трансцендентный дневник. Том 5 / Хари Шаури дас; Пер. с англ. Марина Климова. - М.: «Философская книга», 2011. - С. 689-709. 
3. Древние жития свт. Иоанна Златоуста. Тексты и комментарий. М.: «Паломник». православный Свято-Тихоновский гуманитарный уни- верситет, ИМЛИ РАН, 2007. - 528 с. 
4. Сатсварупа даса Госвами. ИСККОН в семидесятые: Дневники Сатсварупа даса Госвами. - М., 2013. - 704 с.
5. Сатсварупа даса Госвами. Медитации на Прабхупаду. - М., Гита- Нагари Пресс, 2004. - 319 с.
6. Хайдеггер М. Ницше и пустота / Мартин Хайдеггер; [сост. О.В. Селин]. - М.: Алгоритм; Эксмо, 2006. - 304 с.
7. Kapoor O.B.L. (Adikeshav Das). The Saints of Vraja. - Aravali books international (p) LTD. NeWDelhi, 1999. - 466 p.

----------

